# DecalGirl promo 25+% off



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

"If there's one thing we like to do, it's have fun with promotions... so we decided start at 25% off (still decent), but then for every order we've already shipped to you (keyed to your email address), we'd knock another 5% off, up to a maximum of 50%! Those of you who are new to DecalGirl still save a chunk, and those that have hung with us for a while save even more! Just us the code LOYALTY this weekend - it expires December 4th right at midnite EST!"

Received via email


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you so much...I was on the fence, but just ordered 3 skins from you...

Happy Holidays and Thank You Again


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I missed this on their Facebook page. So thanks for posting!

Now I'm off to combine the joy of Decalgirl with the joy of saving AND the joy of giving (finding a skin for my sister.) Awesome.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I used this code to place my order last night.  When I checked out, I was given the option of paying through Amazon, which I did.  I received an e-mail with details about my Amazon payments, but I don't have anything from decalgirl regarding my order, and there's nothing connected to my e-mail address.  There's no record of it on Amazon in my order section.  I find this very odd.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I used this code to place my order last night. When I checked out, I was given the option of paying through Amazon, which I did. I received an e-mail with details about my Amazon payments, but I don't have anything from decalgirl regarding my order, and there's nothing connected to my e-mail address. There's no record of it on Amazon in my order section. I find this very odd.


I did the same thing recently, and had the same experience. After talking to a DecalGirl rep, I found out that everything was as it should be. My skin arrived in a very timely manner, and all was well.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I did the same thing recently, and had the same experience. After talking to a DecalGirl rep, I found out that everything was as it should be. My skin arrived in a very timely manner, and all was well.


Thanks for the reassurance, Cindy! . That makes me feel a bit better. How long did it take to arrive? I track everything I order.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, Cindy! . That makes me feel a bit better. How long did it take to arrive? I track everything I order.


I used Amazon Payments for my last order and it did the same thing. No change in order or shipping times, and because I'd checked Priority Mail, Amazon did send me the tracking info when the skin shipped.

But I won't use that method with DG again. That order doesn't show in my account history on the DG site...which means for future offers like this loyalty one, based on the number of orders you've placed in the past, that order isn't counted. (Corrected, see quote below.) It doesn't matter this time around, as I've maxed out this discount anyway, but if they ever were crazy enough to offer an even higher discount, I'd want that order listed!

_Edit--though they don't show as orders on the DG site, it appears that if you pay with Amazon Payments, previous orders DID count for this promotion:_



joanie said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> The previous poster is correct - the promotion is tied to your email. When you enter the promo code, a box pops up underneath to ask for your email address. I have only ever purchased from DecalGirl.using Amazon Payments, and I got a 45% discount. DecalGirl CS is pretty good, so if you did not get credited correctly, try contacting them.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I used the code as well, couldn't resist a 50% discount. A fresh copy of Gotham Garden for my iPhone 4 (the old one is a little chewed in one corner where both a case and my Olloclip lens attachment rub on it) and woo hoo! a replacement skin for my 17" MacBookPro, which I'd been putting off doing because of the cost. That one looks seriously ratty--I'll never do another predominantly white skin. Went with Highland Spring for that one--I'll miss the girly white and pink I had on there for the last two years, but since hubby now uses the laptop too, I suppose he'll be happier. Both new skins in matte finish, of course; what a fabulous discount!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks you for the discount DecalGirl. I ordered two skins.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I did not know that if I use Amazon Payments than the order doesn't count towards any future 'loyalty' discounts.  What a bummer!  

Thanks for the heads-up, though.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> I used Amazon Payments for my last order and it did the same thing. No change in order or shipping times, and because I'd checked Priority Mail, Amazon did send me the tracking info when the skin shipped.
> 
> But I won't use that method with DG again. That order doesn't show in my account history on the DG site...which means for future offers like this loyalty one, based on the number of orders you've placed in the past, that order isn't counted. It doesn't matter this time around, as I've maxed out this discount anyway, but if they ever were crazy enough to offer an even higher discount, I'd want that order listed!


It says on the DG site that the promotion is tied to your e-mail though--so wouldn't any order count, no matter the payment method?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DachsieGirl said:


> It says on the DG site that the promotion is tied to your e-mail though--so wouldn't any order count, no matter the payment method?


You'd have to check with DG to be certain. As I said though, when I log in to DG with the same email address I've used for every order--the same email that I use for Amazon Payments too--the ONLY order that doesn't show in my history is the one that I did two weeks ago and paid for through Amazon Payments instead of via a credit card or via Paypal. And that one order has never shown there, though it was fulfilled correctly by Decal Girl and submitted originally through their site. Since the likelihood is that the discount was calculated automatically via a search & count of orders in your history as tracked on their site, it's not worth it to me to risk using Amazon Payments with them again.

As an aside, virtually every site I've used Amazon Payments through has had the same issue--no tracking on the vendor's site. That in itself makes it somewhat less appealing to me to use unless it's with a site I'm otherwise a little leery of trusting with my credit card info.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I sent Decalgirl an e-mail. They recognized my loyalty discount, but there's no record of my previous order. Weird! I just want my skin with the discount _and_ free shipping!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Stephanie,

The previous poster is correct - the promotion is tied to your email. When you enter the promo code, a box pops up underneath to ask for your email address. I have only ever purchased from DecalGirl.using Amazon Payments, and I got a 45% discount. DecalGirl CS is pretty good, so if you did not get credited correctly, try contacting them. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to your account on Amazon, you can find your Amazon Payments transactions by going to "Amazon Payments" on the right side.  Click on that and then on the blue "Personal" tab on the next page.

Click on "View Recent Transactions" on the right side in the blue box.

You can see a list of transactions by putting the appropriate dates in the drop down box.

I had to do this when getting reimbursed by my insurance for a skin that I was replacing after my skinned laptop was stolen....I had to call DG to try to find a record and they told me how to find it.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *Betsy*! I found it! I got an e-mail back from Decalgirl. They received my order and are printing it. It should ship in a day or two.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you, thank you for posting this!  I needed a skin for my old IPod nano... My six year old is getting it in her Christmas stocking, all decked out in a cute Polar bear skin.  And since I was getting a 50% discount (!), went ahead and ordered another skin.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I lost out. I tried to order two skins yesterday for my daughters christmas kindles. I had always checked out through Amazon and the site said it didn't recognize my email address. I planned on checking into it more thoroughly today. Too late. The code has expired.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

nicuknitter said:


> Well I lost out. I tried to order two skins yesterday for my daughters christmas kindles. I had always checked out through Amazon and the site said it didn't recognize my email address. I planned on checking into it more thoroughly today. Too late. The code has expired.


That's a real bummer! Keep watching though as I would bet that they will do more sales before Christmas.


----------

